# colnago dream b stay



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Im by no means a colnago expert but I have a 2002 colnago dream columbus aircraft frameset with the carbon b stay rear and a colnago force fork. I rotate wheelsets between rides from reynolds solitude and ultegra 6700, they pretty much have the similar tires conti 4000's and michelin pro 4 service course. Not being a complete weight weenie, I compare the weight between the dream and a 08 Giant tcr advanced zero and the weight is almost the same. How could the colnago be the same weight as the all carbon giant with the same wheelset? I really thought the giant would be lighter. I prefer the colnago, not only is more beautiful but in my opinion rides better than the giant. I Love the old colnago and dream about a c-60


----------

